# What do you pay for dog food?



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I bought dog food last night and was astounded when the bill came to nearly $90, including tax. A 30-pound bag of Taste of the Wild was $50 plus tax, and the 18-pound bag of Chicken Soup 'adult light' food made up the rest. I'm wondering, do we Californians pay more for dog food than the rest of the country, as we do for everything else?


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Mandy's "Hills Prescription Diet CD" costs us about $35 for 20 pounds at the vets. That lasts about a month. That's North Carolina by the way.
.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Actually Ca is cheaper than MO..... Mine are on the Innova Evo... 28.6 lbs here is $58.87 tax included.... My Dh gets it in Livermore Ca for $43.00(with tax) a bag, so when he or any of his friends are out there they buy 12 bags and you get one free and bring it back to me.


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

We feed our dogs Hollistic which runs us about $40 for a 15lb bag. Or you can bargain buy for a 50lb bag is $55. This is Georgia


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

Just bought a 35lb bag of Chicken Soup DLS Adult Large Breed for $33.84 yesterday.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have 28 days of Wellness Core delivered to my house, in single servings for around $55.00.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I bought one bag of Eagle Pack Holistic and was given a discount. The price was 50.00. When I saw the price on the shelf I nearly passed out. If I buy 10 bags I will get one free and I should get the lesser price now that I'm in their computer system. It's still pretty high. It will soon cost me twice that because I'm going to put Tucker on it, too. His bag of food was around 50.00, too. 

I'm going to send my UPC symbols to DVGRR.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

I have been buying the Solid Gold Wolf King for $29.99 for 33lbs.


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

With tax, I paid about $58 for a 33lb bag of Artemis Natural 6 mix for the dogs.


----------



## Ruger (May 12, 2008)

Goodness I thought I paid a lot. I buy Canidae ALS Lamb and Rice formula... recently it went from a 40# bag to 35# but the price stayed at about $46. Ive thought about switching to somethin cheaper but I havent so far.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

We're in an apartment so no place to store a big bag. We get the small (8 lb?) bag of purina pro plan from petsmart for 10.49 or so. I nearly passed out when the exact same size, brand, etc. was 14.00 at petco - even with the buy 10 get 1 free I'm still ahead going to petsmart. It lasts about 11 days.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Jackson'sMom said:


> I bought dog food last night and was astounded when the bill came to nearly $90, including tax. A 30-pound bag of Taste of the Wild was $50 plus tax, and the 18-pound bag of Chicken Soup 'adult light' food made up the rest. I'm wondering, do we Californians pay more for dog food than the rest of the country, as we do for everything else?


A few weeks ago I bought a small bag of TOTW and the big bag was $48 that's in MI. We were not happy with it so I went back to Wellness Core. I paid $64 for a 26 pound bag. It went up again. But it lasts us about 8 weeks. 

I am starting to look into ordering it online...


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

here in Indiana (basically Louisville, KY...) we pay $42 for a 30# bag of TOTW;HP


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

33 pound bag of coprice costs $32 australian dollars 13.2 pounds of raw meat is $18.45 australian dollars. I buy the raw meat weekly as our freezer don't hold much. The 33 pound coprice dog food lasts about a month. I get paid fortnightly so it costs me with meat $36.90 but if i need dog food on top $68.90 a fortnight.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

my acana large breed puppy 33lbs cost me about USD$ 53 and will finished in 1 month


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

I bought a 15# bag of Blue BUffalo puppy for $27. however Skylie can't eat it... great.. 

haha


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

we live in Bucks County, Pa but buy Taste of the Wild 10 minutes across the bridge at Agway in Burlington, NJ.

42.00 /30 lb bag...
Camine Wetlands formula

Canidae Platinum is 38.00 for 30 lb bag.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Thor's Mom said:


> We're in an apartment so no place to store a big bag. We get the small (8 lb?) bag of purina pro plan from petsmart for 10.49 or so. I nearly passed out when the exact same size, brand, etc. was 14.00 at petco - even with the buy 10 get 1 free I'm still ahead going to petsmart. It lasts about 11 days.


I live in an apartment, too. When i fed kibble, I got one of those vittles vaults and kept it in my trash pantry. That way I could store a larger bag of food. Even if you stick it in the corner of your kitchen, it might still be worth it cost-wise.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Canidae 35pds is 45dollars
Innova 28,5pds is in bet.50 and 65 dollars
TOTW is 56 dollars
Wellness big bag:in bet 56 & 65 dollars
That's in South Florida!.


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

I buy Fromm for my girls which runs about $65 dollars per 30lbs bag!We also buy it for the cats too which isnt too bad. $15-20 for a small bag. It actually is around the same price as the Iams we were buying the cats before.. Our last trip to the pet store was over $130 for puppy Fromm, regular fromm and cat fromm.. But we are still going on that food and that was over a month ago now so! Id rather pay the money for the good food!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We pay $40.99 for ProPlan Large Breed Puppy for a 37.5 pound bag for Tucker. Our German Shepherd eats Pedigree Senior food for about $18 for a 50 pound bag.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I pay $43. for a 33 pound bag of Nature's Variety Prairie. It lasts about a month for both boys. If my DH loses his job,(which is a real possibility) we will all be eating much cheaper.


----------



## SunsetSam (Sep 26, 2008)

Here in Columbus it's $44 for a 30 lb. bag of Blue Buffalo and about $48 for a 35 lb. bag of Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul. I am hoping to switch Sam to TOTW soon but have only found it at Petco, which tends to be pretty pricey. Hopefully I can track it down somewhere else where it's not so expensive.


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

Kimm said:


> I bought one bag of Eagle Pack Holistic and was given a discount. The price was 50.00. When I saw the price on the shelf I nearly passed out.


 Its the greatest food IMO. Its a little steep but I love the brand and how well my dogs love it. I buy the Anchovie and Sardine for Sadie and now Jake. I love the buy 10 bags get the next free deal. Also whats even greater is they LOVe giving away sample bags of their food. So when I buy their food, I stop buy ever so often and grab 5-10 bags of the sample packs which is one serving. So the bag will technically go 5-10 days longer. Plus it allows me to change the flavors up a bit. Eagle Pack Holistic A+++++


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I buy Horizon Legacy grain free for our Whippet and it costs $65 +tax and lasts us 2.5 months (he eats 1.5 cups per day). Pippa had to go back on home prepared/raw food at the beginning of Sept. because of yeast so I estimate I spend around $100 per month on her food which is a variety of prepackaged raw, Honest Kitchen, fresh ground beef and Essex Cottage Farms baking mix to make mini meatloafs.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

I recently paid $20 for a 17lb bag of Natural Balance at Petco. I didn't really need it yet but they run specials from time to time so I got it.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

just got food for my crew today
$53 for Legacy 25#'s --for Adi & Tauri --I just switched from Canidea ALS -- probably will last them 3 wks--guesstimate 

other guys Kirkland Chicken & Rice & Veggies Premium $27.99 for 40#'s 
pups are on Canine Classic (Paulmacs in Canada) 40#'s is $26.95

I still think my guys do better on the( Kirkland) Costco brand ...jmo


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

*Kirkland*



arcane said:


> I still think my guys do better on the( Kirkland) Costco brand ...jmo


Really.. I was thinking about that food.. Ive read the ingredients and they are actually pretty decent.. Most people think because its a Costco brand food that it would be crap. My mom recently started feeding her border collie mix that stuff.. Its a decent price for the quality of food! We have to feed Cedar an approved food by our breeder. I dont know if she would approve of that food just because its kinda like buying food from a grocery store, even though its a good food! Id be willing to try it!


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

jwemt81 said:


> We pay $40.99 for ProPlan Large Breed Puppy for a 37.5 pound bag for Tucker. Our German Shepherd eats Pedigree Senior food for about $18 for a 50 pound bag.


Here in australia the price for an 37.5 pound bag pf proplan is $103.75-$112.00 australian dollars.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Pro Plan and I think I pay about 37 dollars for a 40 lb bag but I am not doing the shopping for them now so I could be wrong


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

dogluver04 said:


> Really.. I was thinking about that food.. Ive read the ingredients and they are actually pretty decent.. Most people think because its a Costco brand food that it would be crap. My mom recently started feeding her border collie mix that stuff.. Its a decent price for the quality of food! We have to feed Cedar an approved food by our breeder. I dont know if she would approve of that food just because its kinda like buying food from a grocery store, even though its a good food! Id be willing to try it!


It is one of the brands I tell my puppy people about, however I don't feed it until the pups are about 8-9 mos old. I found when they were young pups the stools were looser, but as adults they do just fine...I personally think dog foods are a hype and we get caught up into the "premium/high cost = better food" not the case...I know a breeder that feeds pedigree to her whole kennel and the dogs thrive...what works for one may not work for others.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am now paying $50.00 for a 30 pound bag of Wellness Super5Mix. It just went up $4.00 a bag in the last month....:doh:


----------



## ObsessedGoldenGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm now feeding Sam's Club _ Member's Mark High Performance 40lbs for $23.00, This is the same indegridients of Pro Plan High Performance that I was using till another breeder friend told me about her switch to the Sam's Club Brand - Pro Plan High Performance is now 49.99 for a 35lb bag they just cut the size of the bag down 2.5lbs and supposedly changed the formula - I also inquired at one of our club meetings and I was old the Sam's Club brand made it very high in the evaluations of dog food. My guys are doing great on it no problems.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

LOL I can tell The Hooch isn't doing the shopping, the bags of ProPlan aren't 40 pounds any more! They're 37.5! Used to be 40....
Pro Plan Senior and Adult here are about $40 for a 37.5 pound bag. Petsmart/Petco both run specials on them occasionally.
The 80# 11 year old man gets Royal Canin IVD prescription rabbit and potato at $55 for a 20 pound bag (doesn't come any bigger), plus supplemental roasted rabbit at $7 a pound, plus dehydrated rabbit treats at $20 a pound, plus dehydrated sweet potatoes at $9 a pound....he costs me a FORTURE! But he's worth every penny, he's my heart dog (the biggest one in the photo, my Toby)


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

By the time I take the breeder plan discounts into account we spend just under a dollar a pound for Eukanuba Peformance.


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

Rob's GRs said:


> I am now paying $50.00 for a 30 pound bag of Wellness Super5Mix. It just went up $4.00 a bag in the last month....:doh:


That's one of the reasons we switched. And with them now selling to PetCo I can only imagine that the prices will keep getting higher since they will be advertising more .. I liked how Murphy was doing on the Wellness Puppy but to have him on that and Libby on Orijen, DH and I weren't able to eat LOL


----------



## heathermexum (Feb 14, 2008)

I spend about $43 for a 30# bag of Innova.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Rob's GRs said:


> I am now paying $50.00 for a 30 pound bag of Wellness Super5Mix. It just went up $4.00 a bag in the last month....:doh:


Their Core did also. Last month instead of buying Wellness I bought a small bag of TOTW to try. Went back to Wellness and the price had jumped. It's gone up $10 a bag since we started buying it less than a year ago.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Swampcollie said:


> By the time I take the breeder plan discounts into account we spend just under a dollar a pound for Eukanuba Peformance.


Oh, thank god. I've been reading what everybody's saying about foods and feeling like the worst dog dad ever. My pups both ate Eukanuba puppy mixed with Eukanuba formula and yoghurt when they came home. Then we phased out the yoghurt, then phased out the formula once eating habits were established and weight was ideal. Now that Comet's turning 1, I started mixing Performance with the Puppy food to wean him over to adult food. Now both guys are on Eukanuba performance which costs a little more than a buck a pound. 

Gus is 6 (as of today) and Comet is 1 and the only time we get bad poop is when both dogs catch something, and then it's only for a couple of days. Other than that, the energy level is high when it's play time, the dogs can handle truly significant workouts (i.e., long hikes), and their health is generally excellent.

Now, the exception (as LJilly will point out if she reads this) is when we brought Gus and Finn home (we were roommates at the time) and they had giardia for a while. The vet recommended boiled lean sirloin and rice. I think the dogs ate better than we did for that month!

NB: though the dogs had giardia pretty much from the first day, I don't blame the breeder, who runs a wonderful kennel with healthy, amazing dogs.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> Now, the exception (as LJilly will point out if she reads this) is when we brought Gus and Finn home (we were roommates at the time) and they had giardia for a while. The vet recommended boiled lean sirloin and rice. I think the dogs ate better than we did for that month!
> .


Lol- now that was some serious cooking we did.:wave: Not to mention serious cleaning. . .


----------

